# Who is the foremost expert on John



## jwithnell (Feb 1, 2013)

writing in modern times? I have DA Carson's work on the upper room discourses which I've really appreciated. My primary interest is in John 17, and I'm also looking for the current thought regarding the date of writing. Would CK Barrett's work be truly out of reach for someone without the original Greek?


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 1, 2013)

It is difficult to limit oneself to only one expert. Carson's commentary on John is generally reckoned to be the best evangelical commentary on John. Kostenberger's is excellent as well. I really like Keddie, Michaels, and even Bruner (who has some liberal tendencies, but sometimes says things just right). Barrett is certainly worth consulting, as well.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 1, 2013)

The Jesus Seminary


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 1, 2013)

greenbaggins said:


> Kostenberger's is excellent as well.


I could be wrong but, I thought he also had some commentaries on something on Johnianne parts of the Bible as a whole.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with all that Lane said but would note that I think that Leon Morris is still worth adding in there. And these are only modern commentaries.

There are any number of ancient, medieval, Reformational, and following, commentaries that you might consult. John Brown, Marcus Rainsford, and Anthony Burgess, from previous centuries, produced works on John 17, with Burgess publishing 145 Expository Sermons on John 17. Charles Ross and Daniel Stevick have more recently written books on John 17. 

The High Priestly Prayer of our Lord is incomparable, isn't it?

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 1, 2013)

Any that use the Byzantine Text as their primary source, because there are a lot of differences between the Alexandrian and Byzantine Texts in John?


----------



## SolaSaint (Feb 1, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> The Jesus Seminary



Justin you just may lose a crown or two for that comment...lol

I have to throw in John MacArthur.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 1, 2013)

It looks like Mr. Kostenberger has several highly recommended works on John in addition to his commentary:_ Encountering John_ and _A theology of John's Gospel and Letters._ 



> The High Priestly Prayer of our Lord is incomparable, isn't it?


 Indeed. I have developed a bit of a fascination lately regarding Jesus and prayer.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 1, 2013)

I personally like Hendriksen because of his fair and balanced approach to textual issues, of which there are many in John. Carson and his mini me Kostenberger are very good, but they tend to completely dismiss any passage or verse that is not present in Sinaticus or Vaticanus.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anyone have familiarity with Herman Ridderbos' commentary? 



> Carson and his mini me


 I can appreciate you might get repetition when two men have shared the same classroom.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2013)

jwithnell said:


> I have DA Carson's work on the upper room discourses which I've really appreciated.



Is this Carson's commentary, or are you referring to a different work?

I would say that there wouldn't be any difference, but Carson's work on the Sermon on the Mount is not exactly the same as what is found in his commentary on Matthew, If I recall correctly.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 2, 2013)

The Gospel According to John (The New International Commentary on the New Testament): Leon Morris: 9780802825049: Amazon.com: Books

Leon Morris is excellent,if you can get around his use of the NIV,it's fantastic!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll second (or third) the recommendation of Morris, especially in his overview and outlining of the book. There are better devotional commentaries, also. Don't forget Matthew henry.


----------



## timmopussycat (Feb 2, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> There are any number of ancient, medieval, Reformational, and following, commentaries that you might consult. John Brown, Marcus Rainsford, and Anthony Burgess, from previous centuries, produced works on John 17, with Burgess publishing 145 Expository Sermons on John 17. Charles Ross and Daniel Stevick have more recently written books on John 17.



Not to mention D. M. Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 2, 2013)

Lane is the PB's best bibliographic guru. Go with him . . . always. I'm a little surprised that he did not add the massive 2vol effort by Keener.


----------



## ShagVT (Feb 2, 2013)

I would suggest taking a gander at this site which seems to be a pretty good guide from my experience.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't know about foremost,but George Hutcheson the Puritan is very good.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 3, 2013)

So many books. So little time and money. And my dilemma is increased because I'm specifically studying one chapter, 17, though I'm reading more widely for context.

I primarily use John Evan's book on commentaries when trying to decide where to go. But even with that excellent narrowing of the choices, I wanted to see what y'all would recommend.



> Is this Carson's commentary, or are you referring to a different work?


This is my primary reference so far: DA Carson The Farewell Discourse and Final Prayer of Jesus
Because I want to see some of the diversity of modern scholarship on my passage, I shied away from getting Mr. Carson's commentary on the entire book.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 3, 2013)

A lot of people like J.C. Ryle on John, devotionally-speaking.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going to second Alan's recommendation to include Leon Morris. I love Dr. Morris' style of writing and intimate knowledge of his subject. His commentary is my favorite 'go to' on John.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmm. Is there a reason for the $130+ price on Mr. Morris' work?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 4, 2013)

Morris was the original volume on John in the NICNT series (I think Michaels is the current one). So it's out of print presumably and attainable, apparently, at a high price.

I agree with Bob about Morris's style: he beautifully combines scholarship and warmth, learning and piety. John is an incomparable book and Morris's commentary on it is a spiritual feast.


Peace,
Alan


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 4, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> A lot of people like J.C. Ryle on John, devotionally-speaking.


----------

